# MVCI Insider Newsletter



## KathyPet (Jul 12, 2012)

Does anyone know why the appear to have discontinued producing these?  It just occurred to me that I have not received one in quite a while.  I went onto the MVCI website and pulled the older issues up and the last one was produced in APril.  THey had been arriving monthly.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2012)

You must not be getting the e-mails, we have one from May and June. The June one came on June 19th. It was the one announcing Europe being added to DC, among other articles. I would be expecting a July one in the next week or so. I have noticed that the online ones are always several months behind.

Here is the link for the June one for a standard owner.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2012)

*For everyone's reading pleasure.*

March 2012
April 2010
May 2010
June 2010
July 2010
August 2010
September 2010
October 2010
December 2010
January 2011
February 2011
March 2011
April 2011
May 2011
June 2011
July 2011
August 2011
Septemner 2011 - Standard
Septemner 2011 - Premier
Septemner 2011 - Premier Plus
October 2011 - Standard
October 2011 - Premier
October 2011 - Premier Plus
November 2011 - Standard
November 2011 - Premier
November 2011 - Premier Plus
December 2011 - Standard
December 2011 - Premier
December 2011 - Premier Plus
January 2012 - Standard
January 2012 - Premier
January 2012 - Premier Plus
February 2012 - Standard
February 2012 - Premier
February 2012 - Premier Plus
March 2012 - Standard
March 2012 - Premier
March 2012 - Premier Plus
April 2012 - Standard
April 2012 - Premier
April 2012 - Premier Plus
May 2012 - Standard
May 2012 - Premier
May 2012 - Premier Plus
June 2012 - Standard
June 2012 - Premier
June 2012 - Premier Plus


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2012)

From yesterday's e-mail, here's the web version of the 7/18/12 Premier Plus edition.


----------



## SDMiller (Jul 19, 2012)

How do I get signed up for these?

SD


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 19, 2012)

They are posted on my-vacationclub.com website if you don't get the e-mail.  Sometimes the posting is a bit late though.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 19, 2012)

SDMiller said:


> How do I get signed up for these?
> 
> SD



Some people have had a devil of a time getting on the mailing list for these things.  The link I put above has an "Owner Resource Center" tab in the left column that links to a page with a "Customer.Care~AT~VacationClub.com" email address.  You could try writing to them and see where it gets you.  It might help if you know that the Insider newsletter that I linked is generated from the "marriottvacationclub~AT~email1.marriott-vacations.com" address, although it doesn't accept incoming email.

*Note those email addresses are altered - change "~AT~" to "@" if you use them.

By the way, that "Owner Resource Center" page is a pretty good compilation of links to a lot of relevant Marriott info.  I bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 19, 2012)

I am just very pleased that I can find this information on TUG.
The last Newsletter posted on my-vacationclub.com website is April 2012!
Unfortunately, even getting on the mailing list does not necessarily resolve the issue.
I have just had an on-line chat with Owner Services, who confirm they have been sending me the emails. We checked my registered email address was correct, that my account settings allowed the emails to be sent, that the last one was sent to me on 2nd July, that it did not get routed to my Spam or Junk folders... and I have still not received it.


----------



## KathyPet (Jul 19, 2012)

I got one yesterday the 18th but I swear that is the first one I have received in a while.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 16, 2012)

July 2012 - Standard
July 2012 - Premier
July 2012 - Premier Plus
August 2012 - Standard
August 2012 - Premier
August 2012 - Premier Plus


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2012)

September 2012 - Standard
September 2012 - Premier
September 2012 - Premier Plus


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 12, 2012)

Ours just showed up as I was reading this thread.  Searching my old emails, they have rather erratic arrival dates.
9/12, nothing in August, (unless I trashed it) 7/18, 6/19, 5/16, 5/1, 4/11, 3/28, 3/14, 2/16 & 1/11 for 2012.


Just looked at August 2012 from Dioxide's list...remember seeing it, so must have trashed it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ann in CA said:


> Ours just showed up as I was reading this thread.  Searching my old emails, they have rather erratic arrival dates.
> 9/12, nothing in August, (unless I trashed it) 7/18, 6/19, 5/16, 5/1, 4/11, 3/28, 3/14, 2/16 & 1/11 for 2012.
> 
> 
> Just looked at August 2012 from Dioxide's list...remember seeing it, so must have trashed it.



I notice that the only difference between the Standard, Premier, and Premier Plus newsletters appears to be the graphics that show the status at the top.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting that the latest Owner Benefits chart did not include the CSA travel insurance purchase option.

Here is the one from the Sept. 2012 newsletter:
https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/landing/insider/2012-09/premierplus/landing/owner-benefits.html

Here is the previous one:
http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/common/cms/mvc/pdfs/owners/benefits_chart.pdf


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Interesting that the latest Owner Benefits chart did not include the CSA travel insurance purchase option.
> 
> Here is the one from the Sept. 2012 newsletter:
> https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/landing/insider/2012-09/premierplus/landing/owner-benefits.html
> ...



I notice that it is still an option if you look for it online.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's the 10/16/12 Prem Plus edition.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 17, 2012)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Interesting that the latest Owner Benefits chart did not include the CSA travel insurance purchase option.
> 
> Here is the one from the Sept. 2012 newsletter:
> https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/landing/insider/2012-09/premierplus/landing/owner-benefits.html
> ...



I guess we now know why.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179996


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 17, 2012)

October 2012 - Standard
October 2012 - Premier
October 2012 - Premier Plus


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 17, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Here's the 10/16/12 Prem Plus edition.



Oddly, we did not receive this months newsletter. I created the links in my October post from the one you provided.


----------



## JimC (Oct 18, 2012)

Got one today, first since April.


----------



## dualrated2 (Oct 18, 2012)

Once or twice mine has gone to my spam folder. There might be something to that.....


----------



## bazzap (Oct 18, 2012)

That is interesting.
Marriott seem to be dealing with these differently in Europe.
I am now receiving Insider Newsletters by email.
They seem to send a single "Europe" Newsletter though, which does not differentiate between member status.
I will ask them about this. 
https://www.marriottvacationclub.eu/landing/insider/2012-10/europe/landing/index.html


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 18, 2012)

bazzap said:


> That is interesting.
> Marriott seem to be dealing with these differently in Europe.
> I am now receiving Insider Newsletters by email.
> They seem to send a single "Europe" Newsletter though, which does not differentiate between member status.
> ...



That's the one I got and it looks very similar to the Standard and Premier versions as listed by Dioxide - but as I am Premier Plus - should I not get the Premier Plus version by eMail. 

To be honest - nothing in any of them really thrills me !

I also get the Asia Pacific Club version which often has some more interesting items. This month - new hotels that can be booked using MVCIAP points - such as the Sydney Harbour Marriott on Circular Quay.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 18, 2012)

Exactly my thoughts, I will let you know what they have to say about Premier Plus newsletters for European owners.
I can't say as I have been especially inspired either by the offers so far.
At least they do seem to be adding new options though, so I will watch in hopeful anticipation of offers more interesting to us.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's the 11/13/12 Prem Plus version.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 14, 2012)

I received a reply from Cork advising that they do intend 
to issue separate Newsletters for Premier Plus and Premier
European owners, but not until some time in 2013.
They still can't explain though why European PP owners do
not have access to extra offers as available to US PP 
owners.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 12, 2012)

"Important Dates" from the 12/12/12 Prem Plus version here.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2013)

November 2012 - Standard
November 2012 - Premier
November 2012 - Premier Plus

December 2012 - Standard
December 2012 - Premier
December 2012 - Premier Plus

January 2013 - No Newsletter was issued, only two Bulletins.

February 2013 - Standard
February 2013 - Premier
February 2013 - Premier Plus

March 2013 - Standard
March 2013 - Premier
March 2013 - Premier Plus


----------

